
What if you got $1,000 a month, just for being alive? I decided to find out - keithpeter
http://www.vox.com/first-person/2016/11/14/13513066/universal-basic-income-crowdfund
======
keithpeter
I posted this to gather views about the likely impact of widespread adoption
of UBI on prices, especially rents. I suspect that rents will increase in
areas with employment opportunities, and push the UBI minimalists to
dormitories on the periphery. Any views?

~~~
informatimago
This assumes that the density of fulfilled employment opportunities would
raise in some areas. Why would that be the case, given that on the contrary,
it is assumed that there will be fewer employment opportunities globally?

Take for example the situation in Paris (but I hear the case is true also
elsewhere, like in the Silicon Valley), where there are homeless employees:
people who can find a job (and there's a minimum salary, so they should get
enough money for a living, assummedly, a UBI wouldn't give them less than they
earn), but they cannot find an affordable place to rent, and are therefore
homeless (living in their car, or in tents, or just like any other homeless).
If they received UBI, instead of having to stay homeless near their place of
employment, they could indeed go live anywhere in France, in much nicer
places. This would give less pressure on the rental market in Paris, and
therefore the prices should go down!

More generally, UBI would give some more bargaining power to the would-be
employees, and therefore it should result in less concentration on any
dimension

